# Pinkish lump on Porky rear-left paw



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello SM

We suddenly discovered that Pork Chop rear-left paw has a little pinkish lump and it seem like it is not bothering him at all. The lump feels kind of firm and redish. 

Has anyone experience similar issue with your furball and know what may be causing this, or especially what it could be? 

We'll have to see about making an appointment to take him to the Vet for a closer investigation.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I haven't experienced this but I would see a vet. It obviously could be something way less severe but it is also a sign of toe/foot cancer I believe.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure what that is but I would certainly suggest that you take Porky to the Vet and have that checked out. Might not be that serious but the Vet would be able to advise you as to what that actually could be. Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree. I don't know what it is but would definitely get it checked out.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I hope that Porky is ok...glad it is not bothering him.
I would let the vet have a look/see and determine what this could be.
I hope that it is a quick fix but, you will feel better going....the unknown leaves us open to assume way to much sometimes.
Big hugs!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone! We have scheduled a Vet visit for this coming Monday  Will post update once we get the lump diagnosed and Vet's feedback.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is always best to have a vet look at something like that Vinhn. Hopefully it won't be serious & we can all breathe a sign of relief w/you. We miss you & Ann around here!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that you will be taking little Porky to the Vet on Monday and I know that we will all be looking forward to hearing the results/diagnosis from your Vet. Porky sure is a real cutie pie!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wondering what the vet had to say today Vinh?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Checkin in on Porky's paw?
What did the vet say?
Good news...I hope.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good Day Cindy, Sandi, and SM Family

We took Porky to the Vet yesterday and upon initial inspection of the pinkish lump, he did says that he is concerned about this and had a couple of theories on what could be the cause. 

One is that it could be a reaction from possibly insect sting and the other is could be sign of cancer or more serious matter.

The recommendation right now is to apply an oitment that was already prescribed to us earlier to help tackle some abrasion that was showing up on Porky's nose. The oitment did work to remove the abrasion on Porky's nose but the abrasion seem to have started to build up again so we're instructed to apply the oitment once a day to both the nose and onto the pinkish lump. We are to monitor the lump and see if there is any positive response and result from the oitment, and/or to report in any worsen development. 

The worse case theory is that this could be cancer related and he said if after about a month or so of the oitment treatment and that we don't see any result or improvement, he will discuss the next step which is to do a biopsy to get some material from the lump to send in for further diagnose and testing. If the result come back as cancer related, and because due to the location of the lump, he said that the only option that can be taken is to completely removed the entire paw that the lump has developed on. 

For now, we are crossing our fingers and praying that it is not cancer related and we will keep everyone updated on the result of applying the oitment. 

This is the oitment we're using. VET ONE EnteDerm Ointment
(Nystatin-Neomycin Sulfate-Thiostrepton-Triamcinolone Acetonide)


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I know that we have been waiting to hear what Vinh had to say when he took Porky to the Vet. I do hope that the ointment works on the lump and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will start to shrink and eventually go away. The Vet seems to be on the conservitive side and wants to wait to see before he decides to do a biopsy which to me is a good sign that he doesn't want to go forward and give the ointment enough time to hopefully take effect.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

O gosh, I pray the ointment works! I don't even want to think about cancer  Hugs to you guys and precious Porky, and many prayers this treatment works wonders!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh---how long has it been there? Is it getting bigger or staying same size. I think you said it did not appear to be bothering him?
Maybe Claire can jump in here & tell us what the illness was that her baby had. She warned me about it when Kitzi's pads were peeling, but my brain is dead. 
Please keep us up-dated!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If a biopsy shows that it is cancer, I'd recommend finding a veterinary oncologist before doing surgery to remove the foot. There may be options! 

I have 2 dogs that have been seeing a wonderful oncologist who works with a surgeon who especially likes working with small dogs, and he successfully removed a tumor from a challenging place on her lower leg. Oral chemo has followed. (I live in Sacramento.)


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Steph_L said:


> I haven't experienced this but I would see a vet. It obviously could be something way less severe but it is also a sign of toe/foot cancer I believe.





Snuggle's Mom said:


> Not sure what that is but I would certainly suggest that you take Porky to the Vet and have that checked out. Might not be that serious but the Vet would be able to advise you as to what that actually could be. Please keep us posted!!!





sherry said:


> I agree. I don't know what it is but would definitely get it checked out.





Pooh's mommy said:


> I hope that Porky is ok...glad it is not bothering him.
> I would let the vet have a look/see and determine what this could be.
> I hope that it is a quick fix but, you will feel better going....the unknown leaves us open to assume way to much sometimes.
> Big hugs!





edelweiss said:


> Vinh---how long has it been there? Is it getting bigger or staying same size. I think you said it did not appear to be bothering him?
> Maybe Claire can jump in here & tell us what the illness was that her baby had. She warned me about it when Kitzi's pads were peeling, but my brain is dead.
> Please keep us up-dated!


Hi Sandi, we honestly don't know how long the lump has been there. I only notice some pinkish blob a few nights back when Porky was lying next to me sleeping.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

mss said:


> If a biopsy shows that it is cancer, I'd recommend finding a veterinary oncologist before doing surgery to remove the foot. There may be options!
> 
> I have 2 dogs that have been seeing a wonderful oncologist who works with a surgeon who especially likes working with small dogs, and he successfully removed a tumor from a challenging place on her lower leg. Oral chemo has followed. (I live in Sacramento.)



Thank you so much! This is a great suggestion!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Lisi had vasculitis which is uncommon ---she lost one ear flap & part of the other one (that is why she always wears piggies)---anyhow they told us she could lose her paws, her nose & her tail if it returns---so it has some similarities but she did not have what P C has---the growth. I am very eager to keep up w/this so please keep us in the loop. Thinking about your boy each day!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Vinh and Ann,

I hope and pray the ointment works and that there is no cancer. I can only imagine how worried you are because we love our fluff babies so much. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I will be checking in for updates.

Please give precious Pork Chop gentle hugs from his Auntie Marie. Hugs, too ... for you, Ann, and Emmie..


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the update about Porky's visit.
Prayers for Pork that the ointment works wonders quickly and that nasty pink bump is all gone.:thumbsup:
I know that you are both worried about your little guy. ..big hugs to you
XOXOXO
Please keep us updated 
Pooh sends hugs and puppy kisses to Pork:wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good morning everyone! Thank you for all of the love, support, and information.

We are now in day-3 of applying the oitment but yet to see any positive or worse result. PorkChop is still being his rascal happy hyper self!  He only lets Ann gets near the lump and not me. hahaha

On a more positive note, I did forgot to share that on the day we took Porky and Emmie to the Vet, we had both of their poop submitted for test, and did a full blood panel on PorkChop as well. All tests came back negative on any issues. We also got the annual de-worm meds for both kids.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine had a growth just like this, it was a sebaceous cyst, vet said it was very common, went away in a few weeks.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My oncologist gave me info of an oncologist in Campbell (nearer to San Jose) that they would recommend, if needed.

Let me know if you would like the name and number and I can private message it to you. 

I hope your little one does not need it, but just in case, it might be helpful.  :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know anything about a lump like this but I think I would have a hard time waiting a whole month and then do a biopsy. Couldn't they do one sooner? if it was cancer is it better to find out sooner than later. Is it too invasive to do a biopsy unless you really had to? Maybe Jackie can answer that.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Not that I think it looks alarming Vihn, I am just impatient.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Brenda---I am like that too---I could not wait. When Bo had a mouth growth & the vet said it was fine I insisted it be taken out right away & unfortunately it was cancer---but I would rather know for sure either way. I just have to have facts & then I can deal w/it better. 
I am glad you trust your vet Vinh---and I am praying it will be nothing! Holding you in our hearts & prayers.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi, I just sent you a private message with the recommended oncologist's name and phone.

We're having storms and I lost power before and may again, so I thought I'd send it now.

Wishing you the best! :grouphug:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone! Thank you for all of the prayers and concerns for Porky! We're very concerned ourselves but we do want to give it some time to see if the ointment has any positive effect. So far we're into the 6th days and we don't seem to see any positive nor negative results. The lump is still there but doesn't seem to have shrunk nor gotten bigger. I have received a private message with contact to a local specialist so I will have Ann get in contact with him.

Lastest pic of the lump.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Ann & Vinh for keeping us up-dated. I think not a day goes by that you are not on my heart. I am glad it isn't bothering him---does he have any other symptoms?

Here is a good article I found:
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/grooming/nailconditions2.htm


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Was there a reason it was not aspirated? Poor little thing, To me, it looks a bit to regular in shape to be malignant. Good luck.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of Porky
Big hugs


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Happy Lunar NewYear


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It looks like they are saying, enough with the pictures dad, I want my red envelop so I can go buy some biscuits. 

Wishing you luck and prosperity in the year of the rooster.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Great pictures!  Wishing you a wonderful year, too! :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww they looks so cute, love the fun faces in the last photo.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Porky and Emmy are adorable in their little outfits and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello SM family

Thank you for everyone's awesome notes and concerns for Porky! Here is a brief update on the "pinkish lump" situation. So far after almost more than a month of applying the ointments, we have not notice any positive nor negative changes and/or results from the treatment. The lump seem to be of the same size and color, although personally I thought the color loss a little of the pinkish red. The lump seem a bit firmer than before but other than that, Porky is not all seem to be bothered by it.

We're now contacting our Vet to provide the update and probably discuss with him to proceed with the biopsy and at the same time probably get Porky teeth cleaned as well since he will be under anesthesia. 

-Vinh & Ann


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you V for posting about Porky---just be sure they use a safe anesthesia! as safe as possible, of course. Let us know when & we will pray! Kisses to your sweet guy!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Sandi

Glad you brought safe anesthesia up! I had a friend, well former VMware work colleague, who had recently update me on a sad story. He took his 10yrs old boy Maltese in to get his teeth done and the poor sweetie had a bad reaction to anesthesia and didn't make it. It was so sad and kind of hit us hard too because his dog, named Gizmo, was one of the reason that got us interested in the Maltese breed, and it was how we end up with our Biscuit. Gizmo was an awesome and smart little rascal. I was sadden to hear of this unfortunate incident.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Saying a prayer for Porky:heart: & hope the lump goes away & isn't anything serious. Perhaps it's a benign abscess of some sort. Hope he's OK!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

We have an update for everyone. The pinkish lump is still there although it doesn't seem to bother or affect Pork Chop in anyway. Regardless, we have finally scheduled to have a biopsy done next Tuesday 4/25/17 and hopefully the Vet can later on identify what this mystery lump is. We are praying that it is not cancer. 

And since Porky will be under anesthesia, we're going to have his teeth clean as well  Hope the boy can handle all of the anesthesia.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh, just be sure the vet does prelim blood work. Has Porky been under anesthesia before?
Sending loving prayers for your guy!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Sandi

Yes, he went through his liver shunt surgery when we first got him so I think he'll be ok. Porky seem to be a very strong fella so we're not too overly worried, but still...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hoping all goes well! {{{{}}}}


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hoping all goes well with Porkchop's test Vihn, I think he will do great with the procedure.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending good wishes for Porky that the lump is nothing serious and the dental goes well.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Today is the big day for Porky. He will be getting a biopsy done test and remove the red lump, and getting his teeth clean as well. We'll update everyone by evening on the result.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Porky that all goes well today.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Sending prayers you way Porky.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Porky. 
Big hugs and Pooh kisses.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just seeing this now and I hope that the biopsy offered a good outcome for little Porky and that his Dental was uneventful as well. Hopefully Vin will post later on with the results as to how Porky is doing.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

We dropped Porky off at 8:30am this morning and he is not scheduled to start the surgical procedure until 11am. The Vet take another closer look at the lump area and due to the lump being between Porky's little paws, he said that he would only remove the minimum necessary to get enough of the lump material to send in for lab test. He wanted to ensure that he has enough to work with to stitch the area back safely and give Porky paws' the best chance of healing. 

Porky will have to wear a cone-of-shame for the next 10-14 days as it will take about that long for the stitch area to healed. He'll be giving pain meds as well and we're told to limit as much walking and running on the rear-left leg as much as possible. And also to keep the stitch area well clean and dry. This in itself present a huge challenge for us as Porky is such a cheery and hipper little fellas, not sure if he can handle being still for 2 weeks. lol. 

Anyhow, we're schedule to pick Porky up later today around 4-5pm and we'll post another update and some pics of the results. 

Thanks to everyone for all of the best wishes and prayers for our boy Porky! He is blessed to have such a caring SM family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of Porky and hoping all goes well, that he is smiling with his clean teeth and no problems with his paw.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope everything went well and Porky is resting tonight!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good evening SM family. Well Porky is finally home and being spoiled and under watchful eyes of his Mommie and Daddy. 

The teeth cleaning went well. The Doc did discovered that a couple or few teeth are missing, like they never even grew out on Porky. He said this is common in Maltese breed but he didn't see anything of serious concern. 

He was also able to remove the lump and will be sending it off to the lab for testing to see what it could be. We won't know until about 7 business days. He did a great job stitching up the area and did not want to bandage it up but rather let it breath in air to speed up the healing. Porky is sent home with 5 dose of pain med to be taken once per day with food, and 7 days of antibiotics also taken once per day with food. 

LOL he doesn't like the standard plastic cone-of-shame so we're also trying up a air-filled neck cushion to see if that would be more comfortable and at the same time prevent him from licking and biting at the stitched area. We were instructed to not let Porky jump, run, and spend too much time in the grass and dirt that could risk infecting the stitch area. We have to keep the cone on for 2 weeks and then take Porky back to the Vet to have the stitches remove. 

Porky seem to be coming back to normal now as the anesthesia wears off and I think the pain med is also helping him to cope with any potential pain. The Doc also applied some pain ointment onto the paw area to help ease the pain.

Another thing happen is that somehow Porky managed to get a red rash at his inner right leg, near his knee. The Vet best educated guess is that during the time Porky was resting and coming out off of the anesthesia, he may have started to scratch his leg against something due to the pain and irritation from the surgery. 

One thing though, Porky doesn't seem to have any problem hogging down his favorites turkey jerky treats! hahaha that boy is always think of food above anything else.

Here is a short video I took of Porky right after we picked him up at the Vet and wanted to let him go pee ... lol 

https://youtu.be/P56cHTANMIk


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Cone of shame*

Here is picture of Porky in the neck cushion hahaha you can tell he does not like it one bit.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Lump gone*

Here is picture of the lump before, and after the removal.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He looks good Vihn, and the cushion cone does seem better. Although, yes it looks like he is not too happy about that one either.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad things went well, and I love his expression with the cushion/cone! Not happy!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the update on Porky Vin and so glad that the lump was removed successfully. And I am sure that little Porky will be glad when he can shed that Cone after the area on his paw has healed.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL that cushion is NO GOOD!!!! Porky can still reach and lick on his rear paws. We had to put back the evil plastic cone last night so we and Porky can sleep in peace. He then woke up at around 2:30am and keep licking his lips because he could drink water with the cone on. So I had to get up, take the cone out, and bring him water and he drank like he just came back from a hot day in the desert! :blush:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart! He does not look happy. I'm glad the cleaning went well and hoping for good news on the lump.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad it went well and he is home!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*a dog's life! *

Porky is TKO! lol


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Returning to his Porky's self*

Porky woke up, haven't eat anything yet so we can't give him his meds, but he sure is starting to return to his normal rascal's self.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Evil Cone*

LOL all good things are short lived. Porky started to licks the stitched area again so back in the cone he goes. :wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

hahaha priceless! Here goes creative Ann....


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wondering why they did not bandage the area of his Paw when they removed the cyst?? Hope that all of you are getting some much needed rest and that little Porky is feeling better today.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Just wondering why they did not bandage the area of his Paw when they removed the cyst?? Hope that all of you are getting some much needed rest and that little Porky is feeling better today.


The Vet told us he liked to leave it wide open to air out and should be much quicker on the healing process.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Vin for your explanation but I would be concerned due to the fact that Porky most likely goes outside and would not want to see an infection set in in that area.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, Porky keep getting excited and runs around in the yard when we take him out to go potty. He gets excited because his sister Emmie start running around looking for her possum friend and barking like crazy, which also gets Porky rowdy up and follows. LOL and now the stitch area starting to bleed a tiny bit again twice in a day. 

Doctor said to flush the area with cool water and keep clean if this happen. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh maybe bring them out separately and on a leash, or even both on leashes until it heals. Little rascals but it's good it didn't bother him.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Poor little fella! Waiting to heal must be hard when you are that playful and cute lol. Yeah I'm with Brenda, time for a leash to limit all that foot weight and outdoor play with for now.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the great tips! Voilà! day-2 post surgery...doesn't help when Porky also stretches his hind legs/paws when he wakes from nap or sleep.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*The lump was a result of a cancer*

The biopsy test lab result is back and unfortunately and sadly the lump is a form of cancer. 

Here is the info:
http://www.pethealthnetwork.com/dog-health/dog-diseases-conditions-a-z/fibrosarcoma-tumors-dogs

Our Vet, Dr. Tripi recommend that we go see a specialist at Sage and see what they recommend for treatment plan and next step. He also inspected the stitches area today and said that the stitches still looks good even though Porky is experiencing some minor bleeding due to movements, but he say the area is healing as expected.

While we're very sadden to hear of this news, after reading information in the above link, we're optimistic that this form of cancer can be isolated and hopefully easy to treat and not life threatening for Porky.

We will keep everyone update as more develop, especially after we can see the specialist at Sage. This is the specialist that was referred to us my one of our SM family here; Dr. Steve Shaw, Sage Veterinary Center, Campbell, California 408-343-7243​


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't get the results from the biopsy you were hoping for. I will pray for Porky that this can be successfully treated.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh dear that is not what I expected, I'm so sorry you did not get better results. I hope that all goes well at his visit with the specialist and they can take care of this.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry the results were not happy - it does sound like it's very treatable, though. I hope things go well with the specialist!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry that it was not "nothing," but we'll keep up the vibes, thoughts and prayers for the best possible outcome! :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be praying for Porky that the cancer was caught early and that treatments will help him to achieve a positive outcome.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Vinh and Ann ... I am so sorry that Porky has been diagnosed with a form of cancer. Hopefully, the specialist will be able to help. It does sound hopeful though, because after reading the link you provided, this form of cancer apparently does not spread.

Please know that my prayers and thoughts are with all of you.

Ann, yes that was very creative with the sock. Did Porky keep it on? How long does Porky have to wear the cone? If the cone is uncomfortable for Porky, I might be able to help if you would like to try a protective collar that worked so well for Snowball after his oxalate stone surgery.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so sorry! Prayers for all involved.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Vinh and Ann ... I am so sorry that Porky has been diagnosed with a form of cancer. Hopefully, the specialist will be able to help. It does sound hopeful though, because after reading the link you provided, this form of cancer apparently does not spread.
> 
> Please know that my prayers and thoughts are with all of you.
> 
> Ann, yes that was very creative with the sock. Did Porky keep it on? How long does Porky have to wear the cone? If the cone is uncomfortable for Porky, I might be able to help if you would like to try a protective collar that worked so well for Snowball after his oxalate stone surgery.


Hi Marie,

Thank you for your thoughts and offer. Porky's paw is healing well now that we are in the 5th day since the surgery. We no longer make him wear a cone and the socks stayed on pretty much throughout the day and during night when he sleeps. We take it off now and then during the day when we can watch the little rascal to let it breath a bit. 

We have an appointment to see the specialist coming up on May 16th and we will update everyone afteward.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Praying that all goes well with Porky. Madison had a tumor removed from her leg a few months ago...It's very unnerving.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't been here in months so I'm just reading this thread. I just wanted to say how sorry I am to read that the cyst is cancerous.
I know that my Suki had recently developed several histiocytoma's that scared me to death but once aspirated to biopsy, they dried up.
The worry you must have, ugh!
What happens now? How will they treat it?
Sending lots of positive healing prayers to Porky. xx


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Porky's lump was not just a lump 
The article and you sound optimistic and I'll be sending prays for the little guy that this is over and behind him real soon.
Big hugs and Pooh kisses.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all of the prayers and well wishes. We have an appointment next Tuesday for Porky to see the specialist at Sage and we'll update everyone on what we learned from that meeting.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My thoughts will be with you and praying that the Vet will be able to help little Porky!!! I am sure that all of us here at SM will be looking forward to seeing what you have to report after you see the Vet.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing positive news. There are so many treatments available that I hope one of them will be able to heal Porky. Sending lots of healing prayers to you.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello SM Family

Here is the update from today consultation with the Doctor/Specialist at Sage. 

He gave 3 options

1. remove toe

2. radiation (which is highly not recommended due to the pain Porky have to endure)

3. to keep an eye on it ..which he said would be a 50% chance of coming back

he said his best option is to remove the toe but does not guarantee that the cancer is not gonna come back.

We decided to do nothing and wait & see so that Porky will have a good quality of life. If 50% chance that the cancer come back we'll deal with next step at that time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

vinhle68 said:


> Hello SM Family
> 
> Here is the update from today consultation with the Doctor/Specialist at Sage.
> 
> ...


Praying they got it all and it doesn't come back. Tessa The 3-Legged Wonder Dog says "Remove the toe? That's nuthin!" Hugs to Porky!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann, I am sorry to hear this news, but not surprised. It would be a very difficult decision for me to make & none of us here would second guess yours'. Sending loving hugs to both of you as you continue the journey. Our hearts go out to you! All the best for our little guy. Did he say how long before you know more? Have you considered seeing a naturalist/wholistic doctor for information on possible supplements, diet, etc. Dr. Jean Dodds is in CA. & she is amazing, kind & so very, very helpful. You may want to consider her. She was an immense help to us when Lisi was so sick.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Vinh & Ann, I am sorry to hear this news, but not surprised. It would be a very difficult decision for me to make & none of us here would second guess yours'. Sending loving hugs to both of you as you continue the journey. Our hearts go out to you! All the best for our little guy. Did he say how long before you know more? Have you considered seeing a naturalist/wholistic doctor for information on possible supplements, diet, etc. Dr. Jean Dodds is in CA. & she is amazing, kind & so very, very helpful. You may want to consider her. She was an immense help to us when Lisi was so sick.


Hi Sandi

I don't think he had any concrete estimate to when the cancer could redevelop so we'll be monitoring Porky closely in the next 2-3yrs 

I also forgot to mentioned that he also said there is a 10% chance that the cancer could spread to Porky lung but according to my wife, he didn't seem to be like very concern and the likelihood of it actually happening is very low.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Vinh & Ann, I am sorry to hear this news, but not surprised. It would be a very difficult decision for me to make & none of us here would second guess yours'. Sending loving hugs to both of you as you continue the journey. Our hearts go out to you! All the best for our little guy. Did he say how long before you know more? Have you considered seeing a naturalist/wholistic doctor for information on possible supplements, diet, etc. Dr. Jean Dodds is in CA. & she is amazing, kind & so very, very helpful. You may want to consider her. She was an immense help to us when Lisi was so sick.


We are in the process of selling our house and moving out of California. I will let my wife knows about your recommendation to see a Naturalist/wholistic doctor and we'll see if we can find a reputable one once we end up at our new destination.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also know of a fantastic wholistic vet in Austin, TX. should you head that way. Others may be able to help w/other areas. The vet in Austin put Lisi on Transfer Factor which I believe helped stabilize her. I do know Terre here uses it as well w/her baby---maybe a couple of others. 
I also use it w/Kitzel.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is the official letter from Sage so everyone can be fully informed. 

Homecare: Fibrosarcomas are locally invasive tumors that can have tendril-like extensions of the tumor that can invade and extend further out than what you can see or feel. 

Porkchop's tumor was considered low grade (grade 1) so it is suspected to be slower growing and to have a less than 10% chance for metastasis. The margins of the excision were very narrow, however, and additional tumor cells are suspected to remain in the toe, which means recurrence is possible. Without further treatment the tumor may develop again in the next few months to years. In some instances, it may not regrow again, but since Porkchop is expected to live many more years, I suspect there's a higher likelihood for the tumor to regrow.

Options discussed include:

1. Amputation of the toe. This would hopefully be able to obtain a clean margin and to remove any remaining cancer cells. It is common that if we were to amputate the toe and re-submit it for biopsy, they may not be able to see or find any remaining cancer cells in the sample.

2. Monitoring the toe closely for recurrence and having the toe amputated if and when recurrence develops. The negative aspect of monitoring the location is that the cancer cells may invade more deeply into the toe
and may also undergo mutations causing the tumor to be more aggressive. It also gives the tumor more time to metastasize as well.

3. Electrochemotherapy and radiation therapy would cause significant side effects and are notrecommended since amputation of the toe would be considered a more effective treatment option with a shorter recovery time.

I recommended chest x-rays to screen for metastasis in the lungs before making a decision for Porkchop. This would be required if amputation of the toe is pursued.

Please call to schedule a drop-off appointment for x-rays or with questions or concerns. If you elect to monitor Porkchop's toe without further treatment, I recommend a recheck for Porkchop in 1 month from now.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I would do the same as you. Madison had a mast cell tumor removed from her leg a few months ago. The biopsy showed clear margins, so we are just closely watching for any new lumps and will address them if they show up.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Pork Chop.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sending wishes and "vibes" for Porkchop and his humans.  How often does the vet recommend he be rechecked? And maybe he could recommend an oncologist in the area you're moving to. 

The one my dogs have been seeing (who recommended Sage) has joined the VCA group of vet hospitals, here in Sacramento. I really like her. 

Some cancers seem to grow fast-- My dog who had the mast cell tumor on her leg, over a year later, and had cancerous cells in lymph nodes, now has some other, probably unrelated mass on (but not in) her gallbladder, which wasn't there at her last ultrasound three months ago. We're hoping to have the gall bladder and mass removed soon, but she has to be off her oral chemo drug for a couple of weeks first.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know what to say other than I hope and pray Porky will be OK. I think I would also see another vet, especially since you are moving you will need a new one anyhow. A second opinion is a good thing.


----------

